# SF Forged Plus 25" riser - limb bolt adjustments



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

I was just playing around with my new 25" SF Forged Plus riser today. I have a set of SF Axoim limbs on. I set the limb bolts in all the way and took a tiller measurement and my upper limb is at 7-1/16 and the lower is at 6-9/16. I guess I was finding it odd after coming from a Hoyt Horizon riser. If I remember right with the limb bolts full in I was an 1/8" difference. I double checked to make sure I did not mix the limbs up and I have the limbs on properly. 
From my search on line it looks like the SF Forged risers do not come with instructions like my Horizon did. (I bought this used). Am I missing something with the limb bolt adjustment??


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

Generally, there is rarely a time when both your limb bolts are exactly the same turn in or out at your "ideal" tiller. And you can't compare a certain riser or limbset and think they should all be the same, not by a long shot, each is different, never exact even among the same brand. By the time you find your tiller, one bolt may be perhaps 1-5 turns difference. So never mind how many turns difference you have, you have to find your tiller first which is a whole nother thread. I set mine to about 1/8" more on the top limb.


----------



## jegeig (Dec 1, 2013)

There is a small pamphlet for the riser with basic instructions. http://jocala.com/manual.pdf for a copy (not mine, just googled it).

And your result seems odd. I've used a Forged+ for about a year now. I always did initial setup when retuning by turning limb bolts all the way in, then going out equally (up to 5 turns). When I kept the number of turns equal, tiller was always 1/8" positive. Not sure what would cause the difference, or what you can really do about it though.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Is why I posted the question here, on my Horizon if you started your tuning with the limb bolts all the way in its was 1/8" tiller and If you wanted to drop poundage you just had to do equal turns on both bolts. I just found it odd that the tiller was that far off from a starting point.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

jegeig said:


> There is a small pamphlet for the riser with basic instructions. http://jocala.com/manual.pdf for a copy (not mine, just googled it).
> 
> And your result seems odd. I've used a Forged+ for about a year now. I always did initial setup when retuning by turning limb bolts all the way in, then going out equally (up to 5 turns). When I kept the number of turns equal, tiller was always 1/8" positive. Not sure what would cause the difference, or what you can really do about it though.


Thank you for the link for the SF Forged riser, much appreciated. After some monkeying around got it set up. Like I mentioned just thought it was weird from an even starting point there was that big a difference in the tiller.


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

Many limbs have "tiller" built in. The bottom limb being stronger. I have 4 of these risers, and with high Quality limbs, even bolt turns will give "zero" tiller. That is what I prefer, so all is good. I have a set of limbs that when installed with bolts even turns, had positive 3/8" tiller. This was acceptable to manufacturer, but not me. I also have a set of the limbs you mentioned, and they also tiller out near zero, positive 1/16".

THe only way to check your turns on the bolts is to measure from the bottom of the limb bolt to the base of the limb pocket. If the measurement is the same, I'll bet tiller comes real close to zero. I had set up one of the risers for a friend, and there was a small burr on one limb bolt, preventing it from bottoming completely. Burred removed, bottomed bolt measured same as other, tiller Zero.

If you still have qiestions, PM me. I did post on a thread here about limb bolt measurements, you may find it if you do a search.


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

Aaron,

Don't use where the bolts appear to be in the riser as a guide...they (limb pockets) are not equal length. A lot of what you end up with regardless of limb bolt position is the design and layup of the limb core at the attachment. There is no standard, and there are as many thicknesses and contours as there are limbs available. Trust your bow square and nothing else.
I've put SF elite limbs on that riser and set the tiller to measured zero, then immediately swapped to Hoyt F7 limbs and it nowhere close to zero tiller. To get your ideal weight you have to pay close attention to the limits of the screw. Each pair of limbs will only have a certain amount of adjustability, and it has nothing to do with the riser. Hope this helps!

Jeff


----------

